

Important Concepts I Wasn't Taught in Business School - antman
http://www.theoildrum.com/node/8402

======
holograham
"Descriptions of WHY we are what we are and HOW we have accomplished a vast
and impressive industrial civilization are still on the far fringes of
mainstream science."

Not sure if I understand this point. These items are very well studied in
social psychology, biology, and economic circles and are not considered
"fringe" \-- To answer the question of "what motivates humanity". Fringe is
not the correct word -- maybe nascent but not fringe. Lots of work to do in
this area still.

------
ivan_ah
LBWR = long but worth the read

In summary: The increase in GDP of countries is tied to their increased energy
utilization. Energy is the important variable when you want to talk about
countries and "the economy" and money is a less important factor. Modern
economics is BS since it is based on the financial aspects of the economy.

